# who has had a Vasectomy and how old were you ?



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

as above,

going to the docs tomorrow to see about getting one, its just i am only 25 but i have one child and another due in December but that's my lot !!

just wondering if any of you guys have had it done and how old were you when you got it done ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

25! I'd suggest normal contraception before undergoing surgery. First step Condom buddy & also make sure she is on the pill too or has some form of female contraception coil/injection etc.

I'd never opt for the snip. IMO too young to go down that route. Think about it.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that why you were trial jabbing yday? They reckon it doesnt affect test production....Im very sceptical myself.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I had it done when I was 29/30. With hindsight I wish I hadn't. Not because I wish I'd had more kids but because I no longer believe that there are no significant health risks/consequences as the NHS would like you to believe. For example, there are credible articles out there that suggest a much higher incidence of andropause in vasectomised men.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought that docs fought hard against giving the snip to anybody at such a young age?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol nah a just wanted to get a feel for jabbing my self before I do it for real so I don't cock up and waste anything,

For me 2 kids is enough I have always said a wanted kids and own me own home before the 25 mark and that's achieved.

I love my boy so much he is so cute and funny but he's hard work lol, n another's on the way !!

It's mainly financial reasons as we struggle now so will struggle more with 2 and we only have a 2 bedroom and have a boy and girl en route so now we either need to build or move which us more financial pressure.

Sounds selfish but I don't want to be stressed about sommit and potentially upsetting the kids in some way shape or form if u no wt a mean.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i had mine done at 41 after five kids .i wouldnt have it done just yet if i were you as you dint know whats around the corner i had been maried twice by then and had a long talk with the second wife about it docs will try and talk you out of it as inspite of what you may here is not reversable and they wont do it on the NHS two years after having it done the wife and i split up /my advce wait and think long and hard about it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mine done at 40... you will find it hard getting the doc to sign off on it when youre so young... I am so glad I got mine done though we have 2 kids and I sure as hell dont want any more...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got mine done at 40. Split up with the ex wife, & these days I regret it really coz I'd like more kids..


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't really know anything about the possible side-effects but based purely on a gut-reaction, I don't think I'd ever want to get my stuff messed with unless it was a life-and-death situation.

I'm 26 and can't really ever see myself having kids, but I'd hate to no be able to in the future should I ever change my mind, even though I would prefer to adopt given how there are so many unwanted and unloved children that I could help provide a better life for.

I don't mean to get too personal but wouldn't it be a better idea for your wife/partner to get her tubes tied instead? Women eventually go through menopause anyway, so all she would be doing is speeding up her 'expiry date' on childbearing. Unless of course she has in no way suggested or promoted the idea of you getting the snip in which case it would be selfish to ask her.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm 30, got 2 boys 1 is 16 weeks and oldest nearly 4 yrs old. I'm booked in docs on 9th oct to discuss having the old snip. Think I'm quite happy with just the 2.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Think I was about 26/27 when I had mine done. Never regretted it once. I only ever wanted one child and Ive got her (9 years old). Operation was ****ing horrible though and the boys went black as!!! In agony for a good two weeks. Go for it :thumb:


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Was snipped at 27. Got a local anaesthetic that didn't take. Hilarious.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

had mine done about two and a half years ago at 38, best thing i ever done as i dont want anymore kids, having four boys is enough for me.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Noooo dont do it


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

One of my best friends got one 3 years ago (he's 26 now). He said recovery was only a couple weeks and not that bad.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Athenian said:


> I don't really know anything about the possible side-effects but based purely on a gut-reaction, I don't think I'd ever want to get my stuff messed with unless it was a life-and-death situation.
> 
> I'm 26 and can't really ever see myself having kids, but I'd hate to no be able to in the future should I ever change my mind, even though I would prefer to adopt given how there are so many unwanted and unloved children that I could help provide a better life for.
> 
> I don't mean to get too personal but wouldn't it be a better idea for your wife/partner to get her tubes tied instead? Women eventually go through menopause anyway, so all she would be doing is speeding up her 'expiry date' on childbearing. Unless of course she has in no way suggested or promoted the idea of you getting the snip in which case it would be selfish to ask her.


Having your tubes tied does not bring on the menopause. But I don't see why she should do it.

Sterilisation for a woman is more invasive and involves a general anaesthetic - a bit more risky than a vasectomy.

That said, I was sterilised at 33, because I never want kids, and I want to be in control of that. I wouldn't expect a man to get the snip because of my decisions.

To the OP - if it's what you want, go for it. I wish I'd been snipped at 25 but the doctors wouldn't entertain it....


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

always been considering this and there no side effects to it as there is no menopause or crap like that even if people above want to brainwash us,dont want any kids in my life and even if I get someone pregnant again I'm not gonna bother even greeting the children on the street after some years.luckily due to the girlfriend at the time father I got quickly off the hook(not that I was ever gonna look/take care of someone) and she proceeded with the abortion as he scared her that no other man will take her after I leave her and that her life is gonna be amisery,her mum on the other hand even said to her once she should have a baby from me(good material she considered and genetics and crap like that) she was a proper driveller and proper spoilt drama queen,her mum on the other hand was the classiest woman in my closest surroundin -those were the days.. men are not meant to look after kids ,our jobs is just to plant the seeds in the woman and then while they have to deal with it in the next 9 months we have to get some others pregnant as well then they should become friends and help each other with their upbringing whilst we're shaggin araound lol that is life really even at the age of 70 a willing man(yes there are such porn actors on the net) would be able to get a fittyMcVitty(not my type really I'm all for bigBums Rio deJaneiro type) for some 60oddquid lol

posting the above crap to keep the entertaining (and may be or may be not ficticious ) character on file somewhere:lol: not that I've ever had a different mindset


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Beklet said:


> That said, I was sterilised at 33, because I never want kids, and I want to be in control of that. I wouldn't expect a man to get the snip because of my decisions.
> 
> To the OP - if it's what you want, go for it. I wish I'd been snipped at 25 but the doctors wouldn't entertain it....


You've no idea how much I wish other women think like you and would do my best to brainwash as my environment as hard as I can

hats off to you- you fulfil the definiton for a real woman in my dictionary


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> You've no idea how much I wish other women think like you and would do my best to brainwash as my environment as hard as I can
> 
> hats off to you- you fulfil the definiton for a real woman in my dictionary


I'd just come out of a 9 year relationship....he left me because he decided he wanted kids- his mates told him I'd change my mind, and when I didn't, he left....

After that, I didn't want to be in that position again, so anyone after him has been well aware of my views and the fact it now physically can't happen......I hated being taken for a liar....

Interestingly, the consultant asked me what would happen if I met a man who wanted kids - I told hom what had happened, and he just passed me the consent form 

(My ex, btw is now married, still with no kids - he was badly burnt by the cretin he left me for, and it put him off for life. We're still best mates...  )


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> always been considering this and there no side effects to it as there is no menopause or crap like that even if people above want to brainwash us,dont want any kids in my life and even if I get someone pregnant again I'm not gonna bother even greeting the children on the street after some years.luckily due to the girlfriend at the time father I got quickly off the hook(not that I was ever gonna look/take care of someone) and she proceeded with the abortion as he scared her that no other man will take her after I leave her and that her life is gonna be amisery,her mum on the other hand even said to her once she should have a baby from me(good material she considered and genetics and crap like that) she was a proper driveller and proper spoilt drama queen,her mum on the other hand was the classiest woman in my closest surroundin -those were the days.. men are not meant to look after kids ,our jobs is just to plant the seeds in the woman and then while they have to deal with it in the next 9 months we have to get some others pregnant as well then they should become friends and help each other with their upbringing whilst we're shaggin araound lol that is life really even at the age of 70 a willing man(yes there are such porn actors on the net) would be able to get a fittyMcVitty(not my type really I'm all for bigBums Rio deJaneiro type) for some 60oddquid lol
> 
> posting the above crap to keep the entertaining (and may be or may be not ficticious ) character on file somewhere:lol: not that I've ever had a different mindset


If that's how you actually feel, then you're a pr**k mate.


----------

